# Finding recent threads



## pacanis (Jun 6, 2008)

What is the best way to find a recent thread that you have replied to when it doesn't show up in Portal, nor the first couple pages of New Posts, and yet it was just going the day before (or so it seems)?

Now, after first looking at the aforementioned two options, I went to my CP, thinking I would see it under my subscribed threads.....
I do not receive email notification anymore, but I see threads appearing that I have posted in. That's cool. I understand as others post, that the thread may be "rejuvinating" itself and that is why it appears at the top of the list of my subscribed threads, but I'm looking at threads where the last post was 5/31 and still don't see the post I am looking for.... the one just started a few days ago and that I had replied to. I do not understand what kind of order these subscribed threads are listed or if there is a way to change it. Is there?

And yes, I know I can do a search for the thread, but with three places to view threads I thought I would try there first.

Thanks 

Also, how come I did not see any new posts under New Posts, nor Portal, but when I was in my user CP I saw other threads that I had replied to had received more responses? Shouldn't those have shown up when I clicked on New Posts? Is there some kind of delay?

Thanks again for helping me figure this out.


----------



## pacanis (Jun 6, 2008)

Wait a minute, I think I'm onto something here....
That "view all threads" under Subscribed Threads in the user CP seems to put them in
 chronological order.
Hope they stay that way.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 6, 2008)

If you respond to a thread, it is no longer "New" to you so it doesn't appear when you click on new posts.  Subsequently, when someone else post, it will reappear in the 'New'.


----------



## pot clanger (Jun 6, 2008)

Uuuhh... yeah - what HE said!  Thanks, Pacanis, for asking questions that I haven't even been able to form in my 'lil 'ole head.  (I never really got into the "chat room" thing, so I'm super new to this.  Super DUPER new.  and Lame).  I'm still in a bit of a "hide and watch"  mode - hopefully learning by observing.  Here's to (more) hoping I'll get the hang of it, never mind attempting new recipes...  cheers!


----------



## pacanis (Jun 6, 2008)

Andy M. said:


> Subsequently, when someone else post, it will reappear in the 'New'.


 
Exactly. That's the way I was thinking it should work.
If someone else makes a post in a thread I have replied to, it should should show up under New Posts again.

Thanks for phrasing that better. Now, how to get it to work in a more timely fashion.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 6, 2008)

I wasn't aware of a delay.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jun 6, 2008)

Pacanis have you tried "Todays Post" under Quick Links....I find that useful.


----------



## pacanis (Jun 7, 2008)

Thanks UB.
Maybe that would be a better way to keep up with recent posts.
I'll give it a shot.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jun 7, 2008)

You're welcome....It's what I use to keep up with what's going on at any given moment.


----------



## Adillo303 (Jun 7, 2008)

Click on your name in any post that ypu have made.

Select "Find more posts by - pacanis". in the drop down menu.

When you click on that you will see a sorted list of your posts. Scroll through and find what you ar looking for.

If you like, you can use "Find text on this page" in your IE search options to find a particular word.

HTH

AC


----------



## pacanis (Jun 7, 2008)

Thanks AC.
That will help me backtrack a thread I posted in perfectly. And they are in chronological order too! Much better than the subscribed threads under CP.


----------

